# my great portable toilet in car



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi AHF... I see you are new here (sorry you need us). *Please check out my posts about this topic in the General Discussion forum*. I talked about with Glenda in this Diarrhea one but as I was replying to her and others, I can't find the discussions. So, I started a new topic in that General one so people can find it. I'm in kind of a hurry so can't repeat it here at this time. So, just go read it up there in the "General". There are others here using this toilet. Believe me, it's so easy, clean, no smelling, and comforting. Cathy


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

My husband and I have a 4 by 4 truck and we also have a really pretty Lance Camper , and it has a Bathroom with a toilet , sink and shower , I told him I almost feel like having him load the Camper onto the back of our truck so I could drive it when I have to go to town to the doctor , that way if I was going to Explode with nasty "D" , I could pull off the road and run back into the camper and use the bathroom. Thus eliminating the messed pants syndrome.I would never be able to use a bucket of any size in my tiny little Geo Metro car.And to do this , I would be on the shoulder of the road , and anyone driving up here would be able to look down into my short stature car and see me in the back seat with my pants down.I would freak out if they pulled over. Atleast if I drove our truck with the big camper on back , I could get into it and lock the door and also lock the bathroom door and use the bathroom with out any fear of being seen .


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Glenda, I think your camper idea is great. Before we got our minivan, 11yrs ago, we considered a camper-van with all the amenities for me. My minivan with portable toilet was what we could afford, but somedays I would love a camper-van so I can lie down more comfortably for awhile after an episode. The only problem I really see with a camper-anything, is the high cost of gas. But, I still think I'd do it for those long drives!Cathy


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Our chevy silverado truck is a diesel and buying fuel right now is about $2.19 a gallon at Arco Gas Stations where my hubby buys his diesel fuel.So using the truck with the Lance Camper loaded onto the back is a real smart way to eliminate my having accidents on the way to and from the doctor's office.But it is abit harder to drive our truck with this big camper on the back. You have to go slower so you don't sway your camper around , even though it is anchored down.But this idea is pretty good. The only thing I would still be worried about is , Could I make it back into the camper before my "D" explodes. I barely make it from the front room couch to the bathroom. I usually explode half way there.One good thing about our Camper having a shower is > If I had an accident , I could use the showers hand sprayer to clean myself off.Jezzzz, this is so embarrasing to talk about. I feel like an elderly old woman anymore. And I'm not. I'm only 51.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Glenda, my goodness... you really have it so bad! I have those episodes like you, but not every day, "only" 2-4 days/week. Since it's always sudden and unexpected, how are we supposed to keep a job? No employer will put up with that many days off without warning. I know how you feel; I am 59 and using a cane, a scooter that stores have available and a wheelchair if husband wants to go somewhere requiring walking. That's all for the RA. Between all that and the D, it's a lot of trouble to leave the house. And since I was ordered to use all those things to help my feet and hips, I've gained another 5 lbs. I'm 5'3 and now 140lbs which is means I'm officially a little overweight, but 15lbs too much if you ask me. It's just too hard to go to the pool and then be sure I can stay in it without needing the bathroom. So, I too feel like an old woman. At least I got a pretty pink cane! I sure wish you were Glenda the Good Witch (Wizard of Oz) and you could wave your magic wand and make us all better!Cathy


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

I am 5.3" also , and I weigh 185 pounds. I look like I am 9 months pregnant for some reason.I have been this way for about 25 years. I use to weigh 115 pounds. After my total Hysterectomy , the weight just piled on me.Yes , I do have things pretty rough with my IBS. I get tired of being sick all the time with so many health problems taking place.Thankfully I haven't had to work since 1991. I could never hold down a job the way my IBS-D is now.I remember one time when I was still working in 1991 , I was at work and the "D" exploded out of me , I had to call my husband to bring me underware and new pants.The mess was devestating and Bad to clean up.I remember going camping out in the woods at a lake , and I ran for the outhouse and I exploded before I got there.I had to yell for my Husband to once again bring me underware and a clean pair of jeans.That must have looked pretty desperate to all the other folks at the camp ground.I hate this way of life.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Keycat... I'm bringing this up closer to the top for you to find and view. It's one option. Good luck,Cathy


----------



## newly recovered (Apr 13, 2009)

Ask your doctor about HYOSCYAMINE. I had IBS-D for a long time, which became progressively worse over time, and this is the only thing that really help. I've tried other medications, fibers, and etc. but this is the only thing that helps me. I started out using the long-acting hyoscyamine but found that two doses of the short acting pill per day works much better for me. The pills work within 10-25 min and works from the first time you take it and it does not have any annoying side-effects like altering my mind or anything. It made my IBS symptoms about 90 percent better. I still have some gas from time to time, like most normal people do, but no more explosive diarrhea and having to use the bathroom more than once a day; except to urinate of course. Because I do not have gas backed up all the time, my bladder can also hold more urine; resulting in less trips to the bathroom to urinate as well. Hyoscyamine is a medication that has been around for a very long time and because of it I can go eat at restaurants and do other things without having to worry about using to restroom mid-meal. It woks great for me and I hope it does the same for you and other people reading this post. p.s.: while the long-acting hyoscyamine pills does help, the short-acting version works much better for me so you may want to try both to find out what works better for you. I am paying about $10 for 90 pills(0.125mg) that last about 45 days for me because I only take 2 a day. I do have insurance but I think the medication should be around the same price without insurance as well.


----------

